

Genetically modified mosquitos can eradicate them from the planet - wavephorm
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-wipeout-gene&print=true

======
felipemnoa
I wonder if the eradication of the mosquito would lead to an overpopulation of
some species that used to be controlled by the mosquito. Whether that would be
a good or bad thing we would have to see.

------
mrleinad
Why do we consider ourselves so smart to understand how the eradication of a
species from the planet affects the rest of the ecosystem?

